# EDL in Bournemouth 23/08/14



## Looby (Aug 20, 2014)

The EDL are marching in Bournemouth this  weekend. I think it's the first time for us as previous fascist away days have been cancelled. 

There's a counter demo if anyone can make it.


----------



## mog1976 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dowt many would turn up meself


----------



## mog1976 (Aug 20, 2014)

A program on tv said alot of footy holigans turn up to that sort of thing. Not because thay suport it but just to have fights.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 20, 2014)

mog1976 said:


> A program on tv said alot of footy holigans turn up to that sort of thing. Not because thay suport it but just to have fights.


weltweit, is that you?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> weltweit, is that you?


Eh Que?


----------



## Looby (Aug 20, 2014)

I hope not many turn up but the comments on the local paper fb page don't fill me with confidence.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 20, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Eh Que?


Gentle joshing; it read like one of your posts for some reason


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyway, probably not the thread for pissing about, sorry sparklefish. 

I'm away but Corax might be up for it?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I hope not many turn up but the comments on the local paper fb page don't fill me with confidence.


they actively comment from all over the country/world


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Anyway, probably not the thread for pissing about, sorry sparklefish.
> 
> I'm away but Corax might be up for it?


Only just got back today from the annual hols, sorry. (Portugal, Flybe, self catering, and bloody lovely thanks, since you asked). Hope the increasingly pointless fash street demo mob goes down like a punctured balloon. I think that's a given tbh. Busted flush.


----------



## Looby (Aug 23, 2014)

Just back, it was fairly small but still quite upsetting. 

The EDL are claiming 4-500 apparently which is ridiculous. It took about 2 minutes for them to pass. The local paper reckons 200 and it was definitely no more than that. 

I didn't join the counter-demo and followed the march to their rally point but it looked fairly well attended but not huge. 

There was a lot of abuse for the guy holding this sign outside the BIC but no trouble at the moment.





They're now on our beach writing EDL in the sand and having a jolly holiday. It upset me so much to see them marching through my town. 

What was really depressing was the amount of people walking round town with EDL leaflets. I felt like following them round and taking them back.


----------

